# Lambing in cold weather



## luvmypets (Dec 13, 2016)

Both my ewes are bred and are expecting in Jan-Feb. Rosie is starting to get a bag, so she is due fairly soon. I have a few concerns I would like to address so I can make a plan to keep the newborn lambs healthy and warm. 

The biggest issue I have at this point is our location. We do not have a house on the property, so we have an apartment about 5-10 minutes away. I want to set up a barncam but there is no internet on the property. Can we set up a new line at the farm? What is a good type of barncam? 

The actual lambing is my next concern. Im not overly worried with Rosie as this is her third lambing and she is a great mom. However her daughter Clover is a FF, and I fear she may be a little confused after birth. She has proven to be a great baby sitter, as she would care for her baby brother and play with him. Those two often run and buck in the pasture. She is a sweetheart, but a little slow at times. I am mostly worried she may not clean off her lamb and it might freeze. Thats the big concern for the girls as we have never been lambing in such cold weather before. 

I am going to be getting some dog sweaters for the babes. Anything else I will need?


----------



## babsbag (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you get internet access to the farm?  Is there power?


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 13, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Can you get internet access to the farm?  Is there power?


Yes, we have electric, just wondering how difficult it might be.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 13, 2016)

If you can get internet I recommend Guardzilla cameras. We love them but they require WiFi to work. you can use batteries or plug them in.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 13, 2016)

My other concern is heat lamps. Will we be needing them? We have some and we secure them, but they always make me nervous.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 13, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> If you can get internet I recommend Guardzilla cameras. We love them but they require WiFi to work. you can use batteries or plug them in.



How do you mount them? Do they come with a bracket of some kind?


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 14, 2016)

They come with brackets and mounting hardware. They have a magnetic mount and you can turn them all around.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

The guardzilla camera isn't too bad price wise. I will have to talk with my dad


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

Do you put them up in a shelter at night? That would at least eliminate them dropping lambs out in the pasture.


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes once they start really bagging up we will set up lambing pens in the stalls. Like we did when Ras was born!


----------

